# Snow storm of the year



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone's going to work today?

Driving out seems to be really crappy this morning and I saw an owl from the backyard, it has to be a sign to stay home.


----------



## thefisherguy (Dec 7, 2012)

Who goes to work, I thought everyone on here was retired like me. One of the nice things about being retired is not having to go out in this crap. If you must go out be careful and be safe.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Drove from north west Mississauga to downtown Toronto and it took just over an hour and a half.
--
Paul


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I hear the drive home is one that we need to worry about?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

407 was a laugh. The road was plowed fine, but none of the ramps were. Every one of them was littered with cars trying to get on and off the highway. We were barrelling along in 4WD high and having a blast 

There are many vehicles that should not be on the road in thus weather. Just chill out and we'll see you on Monday 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

^ this.

Pulling out RWD SUVs is a blast in an AWD sedan


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Or, how about just putting on snow tires?... and not just on your two front wheels...

I've been using winter tires for 18 years on my cars and they've NEVER failed me. As long as you use your head and not drive like your in a rally car in a rally race, there probably isn't anything in the city you can't pull through (country is another story). 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Bebu said:


> As long as you use your head and not drive like your in a rally car in a rally race, there probably isn't anything in the city you can't pull through (country is another story).
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


But what if you were in a Rally Car in a Rally Race... 

Kidding.

The winter tire thing... I was raised into not knowing it as an option. Winter Time = Winter Tires, Summer Time = Summer Tires. Never had a issue, never been stuck, never an issue. (Excluding Winter Track Days) With the right tools even the worst conditions are a breeze.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I had an appointment this AM and drove like I was in a rally. 

Though really, I drove at a good speed and everyone was crawling. They were being overly cautious, so it allowed me to drive carefully, but quickly. I was in control of the car at all times, never had any slips going or stopping.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Finally a decent amount of snowfall. Its been too long since we had a proper snow storm. I remember just a few years ago we used to get 25 and 30 cm storms.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I think ppl forgot how to be Canadian with the lack of snow the last few years. Come to think of it, it's been in decline for decades...

I remember when I was a kid, the snow banks were so high....


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Lol Felt like a little kid today wresteling with the dog in the snow today


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

it was funny as I was texting 57 this morning. a quick visit to the doctors office, and a quick trip to BA mississauga, total of less than 10km driving, no problems. And 17 cars either stuck, or crashed.

I think that the biggest problem is people forget when we don't have the weather regularly. And then you get those who get frustrated by those with less experience. 

We all need to be patient, help each-other out, and not get too cranky. And not try to pass the guy who's going way too slow, despite the conditions, until its safe. 

I pushed out two cars, stuck trying to cross the mound of snow from the plows.

also a pro-tip for anyone who has traction issues check that your tire pressure is good, and try dropping your tire pressure just a little bit to the bottom of its range. Also - don't forget to check your vehicle for all the basic stuff, and remember new wiper blades make a WORLD of difference.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Its about time all of you southern ON people had some significant snowfall. Its sunny without a cloud in the sky here in Thunder Bay, I almost wish I was home to enjoy the snowstorm. 
I was so disappointed on the xmas break coming back to GREEN grass in December. Luckily I had a white xmas back home, never had a green one and don't intend to ever!



Sameer said:


> Finally a decent amount of snowfall. Its been too long since we had a proper snow storm. I remember just a few years ago we used to get 25 and 30 cm storms.


The best kind of storms are the big ones, too bad people seem to forget anything they have learned as soon as a flake touches the road.



Riceburner said:


> I think ppl forgot how to be Canadian with the lack of snow the last few years. Come to think of it, it's been in decline for decades...
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, the snow banks were so high....


I am in my 20's but I remember a decade or so ago when there was snow on Halloween where I live. Not these pathetic excuses for "winter" that we have had lately.



Dman said:


> Lol Felt like a little kid today wresteling with the dog in the snow today


One of my favourite past times is playing with my retriever in the backyard with a pile of snow. Nothing like seeing a 10 year old dog jumping around like a puppy.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I think Im diggin this type of winter. Warm nice weather for half the winter. A week of cold snap. And maybe 2 big winter storms. A perfect winter.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

df001 said:


> new wiper blades make a WORLD of difference.


One of life's simplest pleasures - new wiper blades during a heavy rain or snow fall.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg_o said:


> One of life's simplest pleasures - new wiper blades during a heavy rain or snow fall.


yeah tell me about it, I'm loving my new rain-x wiper blades, i'll never use the crappy cheap ones again.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

My arms are tired; too much shoveling


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I was home today, spent couple of hours cleaning walkways from snow


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

So glad I stayed home today it hasn't stopped snowing yet...

And where is the snow truck my street hasn't been cleared yet.

Man, you gotta get a blower ...just one of those things ... when you need it you really really need it.



Darkblade48 said:


> My arms are tired; too much shoveling


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*wipers*

dave those wipers are the bomb ,,, but do use the additive from them that u wipe on your windows , u will be amazed at how clear your windows are with out wipers the stuff just glides off . i never believed in that stuff till i tried the package that came with the wipers ....
cheers 
i pushed buses up hills all day today was a entertaining day ...buses need snow tires .............anyways that was my day 1 tractor /1 truck with a push bar and 3 guys .the 2 o clock expresso was the best finished the day off .safe and sound 
have a safe nite stay off the roads till the plows take care of the roads and if poss park the cars off the road.so there are no silly mounds of snow tommorow


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I went out abit to get food and I gotta 4X4 truck too with off road tires but this little A4 smokes me it must have awd with winter tires ... son of a gun



50seven said:


> 407 was a laugh. The road was plowed fine, but none of the ramps were. Every one of them was littered with cars trying to get on and off the highway. We were barrelling along in 4WD high and having a blast
> 
> There are many vehicles that should not be on the road in thus weather. Just chill out and we'll see you on Monday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Holidays said:


> Man, you gotta get a blower ...just one of those things ... when you need it you really really need it.


Only used it once last year....used it again today. Cleared mine and my neighbor's driveway twice(morning and afternoon), then went to do the other neighbor and ran out of gas.


----------

